# Hey Seldom!!!



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Want to venture a guess what that is on the end of the table? Better run then expected today with 15 rats and a mink. The mink was an insidental of course!:lol::lol:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe R. said:


> Want to venture a guess what that is on the end of the table? Better run then expected today with 15 rats and a mink. The mink was an insidental of course!:lol::lol:


Ya right Joe, just another dad-burn, mess-up my day, stinky, incidental!! What a weenie!!:lol::lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Didn't I get a text message from you saying "I probably won't catch one this year" All I could picture was you on couch with a real pouty face typing that. Sandbagger.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

With what I'm dealing with out there right now I really wasn't expecting to catch one. This low water has got me singing the blues!!! I should have half a dozen of them things by now!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> I should have half a dozen of them things by now!!! :lol::lol:


Yeah me too!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

You guys your season has been open since the 10 of Nov. and you were only hoping for 6. I was just shy of that on my first check. Stop lagging guys.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave Lyons said:


> You guys your season has been open since the 10 of Nov. and you were only hoping for 6. I was just shy of that on my first check. Stop lagging guys.


I was halfway there after my first check of the year Monday. Had a couple critters in the a.m. and reset those traps in the evening after work and found that a few other critters got pinched during the day. Not too bad for only having 7 or 8traps out. Got the rest of the traps cleaned and ready to go yesterday. Now I just need some free time.....cough cough cough.:lol:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I was halfway there after my first check of the year Monday. Had a couple critters in the a.m. and reset those traps in the evening after work and found that a few other critters got pinched during the day. Not too bad for only having 7 or 8traps out. Got the rest of the traps cleaned and ready to go yesterday. Now I just need some free time.....cough cough cough.:lol:


Dang Cap, more mink? For crying-out-loud, I haven't even started my mink lines yet and between you and Joe, you guys are just vacuuming them up! 

Catching coyote seems to affect me like eating potato chips, I just can't seem to pull myself away to start a mink line.:cwm27: I'm still using my skinner off the front of my truck just about every day and love it. I've searched and found a couple of different gloves that allow me the dexterity to skin and still keep my fingers warm.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice run Cap'


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Speaking of mink... I skinned my first one tonight. I swear it took me longer to skin that thing than a coyote. Joe warned me about ten times about those scent glands so I was taking my time. Hopefully the next one goes a little faster for me and I wont need as much instruction. 
Nice job Cap!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Seldom,

Forgot to call you, but I got another mink on the same ditch today. Little female messed up one of my rat sets!!!!:rant::lol: Have another mink messin with me on the same ditch, but about 2 miles down the road. It's got 2 rats on me in the last 2 days. One I was able to salvage, but the other was head and shoulder less. Both rats were caught in classic bottom edge sets. Going to have to switch to some 110's in those locations soon. The top jaws of my 160's are right at the surface of the water and are begining to be affected by the ice......just another piece of the puzzle!!!

Joe


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe R. said:


> Seldom,
> 
> Forgot to call you, but I got another mink on the same ditch today. Little female messed up one of my rat sets!!!!:rant::lol: Have another mink messin with me on the same ditch, but about 2 miles down the road. It's got 2 rats on me in the last 2 days. One I was able to salvage, but the other was head and shoulder less. Both rats were caught in classic bottom edge sets. Going to have to switch to some 110's in those locations soon. The top jaws of my 160's are right at the surface of the water and are begining to be affected by the ice......just another piece of the puzzle!!!
> 
> Joe


Yup, I hear you about having to use a size other then a person's standard or favorite. Usually it means a walk back to the truck to get the size needed or having to wait until the next check and then remember to bring one in!

That being said, I do use my 160's with their self-contained support quite a bit but not for BEs unless the location is straight-sided(non-grooved). Over the years of using the BE extensively I've developed a personal philosophy about why smaller size traps work in the classic, grooved, BE.

Love them puzzles!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Meg, I don't think Joe likes the smell of mink glands. At the moment, I'm kinda missing it and really it doesn't bother me at all. I think I hate the smell of **** the worst, all animals considered. Skinning mink is about as easy as a red fox, IMO.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Skinning mink is about as easy as a red fox, IMO.



I hope to get the chance to compare the two this year, never skinned a fox


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I better clear my calender!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe R. said:


> I better clear my calender!!!:lol::lol:


LMAO!:lol: You're going to have to invest in an I Pad with a good appointment app Joe!:evil::lol:

I think this mentoring is great! Now folks can use the two of us to distinguish what/who is an introvert and what/who is an extrovert!  I'm the one who doesn't have a calender to clear!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hahahaha! Seldom, I think Joe is referring to how slow I am, but hey, im learning! 

Joe has gone out of his way to help me out, and I don't think I'd have any traps in the ground right now if it wernt for his help. I think last night was the first time I left his place without something of his that he was loaning me for trapping. I appreciate it so much. I haven't caught anything yet, but for some odd reason Im still having fun  It's consuming me. I wish I had more time to devote to it, but I can't complain.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

For the size of the animal it takes me forever to skin a mink. Its mostly the beginning that takes so long, after I get to the hips its easy going. I think I can skin a fox faster than a mink.


----------

